# Arnis Clips on the net!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 7, 2007)

Here is one I found of two gentleman practicing in the Phillipines.  There is no sound but it is nice to watch anyway.

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/arnis/video/x18yah_master-n-william

Same group no sound but nice movement! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/arnis/video/x18yhe_bernas-estocadas-feb

Videos on the net are wonderful and now you can see things that were impossible just a few years ago!


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool!!!

The first clip demonstrates upward figure eight with an abaniko finish.

The second clip shows a practitioner performing a largo form.


----------

